# طلاء المعادن . كيفيه طلاء المعادن بطريقه صحيحه .



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2009)

طلاء المعادن . كيفيه طلاء المعادن بطريقه صحيحه .


الرابط​ 

http://www.porterpaints.com/pdf/Painting_Met.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2009)

The Physical Structure Of a Painting

http://serdar-hizli-art.com/painting/physical_structure_of_painting.htm


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

اسعدني مرورك وطلتك مهندس ماهر
اشكر لك جهودك 
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا.


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز الدكتور الفاضل محمد . متشكر جدا على ردك الجميل هذا . الف شكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> اخى العزيز الدكتور الفاضل محمد . متشكر جدا على ردك الجميل هذا . الف شكر


الله يسعدك اخي المهندس القدير ماهر
بوركت وعوفيت وجمع لك سعادة الدارين.​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (20 يوليو 2009)

اشكر لك على جهودك 
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا.


----------



## سدير عدنان (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز موضوعك اتى في وقته وهو ضروري ومهم جدا........


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## علي جعفري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى مهندس على على كلامك اخى الحبيب
دمت بود


----------



## علي جعفري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن المساعدة في كيفية اجراء عمليات الجلفنة على الساخن بالزنك وفق المواصفات
ASTM M123/A123M
Zinc Hot Dib Galvanized


----------



## kimor13 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل ولكن عندى استفسار عن كيفية عمل خط طلاء النحاس بالدهب افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## abbasizaat (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء اللهم كما يسهلون امور الناس سهل امورهم واغفر لهم


----------



## abbasizaat (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته محتاج ل كتاب نظم الجودة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مارس 2013)

*hassan.fathey* كاتب الموضوع
=============================


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162782-5.html#post1499144

لسلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود
وهذه بعض النقاط عن الطلاء والحمد الله هذا كان جزء من موضوع التخرج
"الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا أن هدانا الله "
 صدق الله العظيم
 الطلاء الكهرو كيميائى​

*عملية الطلاء هى عملية وضع غلاف فلزى على فلز آخر بـإسـتـخـدام تـيـار كـهـربـى .*

*·  يستخدم الطــلاء الكهروكيميائى لتحسين مظهر المعادن وحمايتها من التآكل .*

*·  يتم تنظيف المادة المراد طلاؤها جيداً من الشحوم والأوساخ وذلك بغمرها فى محلول منظف حمضى أو قلوى ، ثم توضع فى محلول آخر يحتوى على الفلز الذى تطلى به .*

*يوجد الفلز فى شكل أيونات موجبه الشحنه :*
* ( ذرات خسرت إلكترون واحد أو أكثر)*
*والبطارية عبارة عن مصدر للتيار الكهربائى المستمر ويجب أن تحتوى دائرة الطلاء التامة على ريوستات لإضعاف التيار وزيادة شدته وأميتر لقياس شدته أو للتحكم فى الشدة المطلوبة ومفتاح توصيل البطارية والصمام والمصعد والمهبط وهو الجسم المراد طلاؤة .*
*· ** تحتوى البطارية على طرفين سالب وموجب يتم توصيل الطرف الكهربائى الموجب بالبطارية والطرف الاخربالموصل الذى يغمرفى المحلول.*
*· **يتم توصيل الطرف الكهربى السالب بالبطارية والطرف الآخر فى المعدن المراد طلاؤه ويسمى القطب الموجب ( الأنود ) وتنجذب الأيونات الفلزية موجبة الشحنة نحو القطب السالب ( الكاثود ) ، ويبدأ ترسيب المعدن على السطح الفلزى للمادة المراد طلاؤها .*
*· ** إذا كان الفلز فى المحلول فلز القطب الموجب نفسه يمكن للكهرباء فى هذه الحالة أن تجعل الفلز القطب يدخل المحلول ويحل محل الفلز المأخوذ من المحلول لطلاء المادة .*
*· ** تعتمد سمك الطبقة المترسبة على المادة المراد طلاؤها وعلى شدة التيار الكهربائى ، مدة بقاء المادة فى المحلول .*
*· ** يدل الإصطلاحان ( ثلاثى الطلاء ورباعى الطلاء ) على أن هناك سمك متعدد للطلاء وليس طبقات منفصلة مترسبة على السطح ، وتكون الطلاءات الزخرفية والوقائية عادة رقيقة جدًا وتتراوح سمكها ما بين(**mm** 03**,** - 05**,**) وفى طلاء الذهب والفضه والنحاس والزنك والكادميوم نستخدم مادة محاليل السيانيد الخاصة بهذه الفلزات (السيانيد مادة سامة ) .*
*· ** يمكن كذلك طلاء ( النحاس و الزنك ) بمحاليل ( أملاح حامض الكبريتيك .*
*· ** يطلى ( الكروم ) بمحلول ( حمض الكروم ) ويطلى ( النيكل ) بمحلول (بكبريتات النيكل) .*
*· ** تتضمن بعض الفلزات الأخرى التى تطلى للإستعمال التجارى :- *
* ( البلاتين – الرصاص - القصدير) *
*· ** يمكن ترسيب سبائك تتألف من فلزين أو أكثر بإستخدام محاليل أملاح الفلزات التى تتألف منها السبيكة .*
*الحماية الكاثودية*
*
الحماية الكاثودية اجراء يتم اتباعه لحمايةالهياكل المعدنيةالحديدية والانابيب من التآكل جراء تعرض سطوحها الى تماس مع التربة او معالماء.
**لماذا يحدث التآكل؟
تتآكل السطوح الحديدية للهياكل المعدنية والانابيبوالمعدات الحديدية عموما عند تماس سطوحها بالتربة او الماء نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلاتكيمياوية مصحوبة بسريان الالكترونات (اي سريان للتيار الكهربائي) لذا يمكن القولبأن عملية التآكل هي عملية كهروكيمياوية تؤدي بالنتيجة الى فقدان اجزاء من معدنالحديد وبالتالي تآكل السطح المعرض للتربة او الماء او حتى المعرض للجو الرطب حيثتتكون خلية كلفانية.
**كيــــف يحد ث **التآكل**؟
ان المسبب الاساس للتآكل هو تكونخلايا للتآكل Corrosion Cells تنتج عن وجود فرق جهد كهربائي بين المناطق المختلفةللسطح المعدني. ان تكون هذا الفرق بالجهد يمكن ان يحدث لعدة اسباب منها: _ أختلافخواص المعدن في مناطق مختلفة من الهيكل المعدني او خطوط الانابيب مثلا. - أختلافخواص وتجانس التربة التي هي في تماس مع الهيكل المعدني وهذا يظهر بوضوح في حالةخطوط الانابيب ذات المسارات الطويلة. - أختلاف نسبة وجود الاكسجين في أماكن مختلفةمن التربة وهذا يظهر في معابر الطرق والشوارع لخطوط الانابيب 
مقارنة بمسار الانبوبخارجها

v مــن أمـثـلـه السـبـائـك المـسـتـخـدمـة فــى الطــلاء :-
 النحاس الأحمر- النحاس الأصفر - النيكل الأسود - القصدير - الرصاص – البرونز- الكروم – الذهب – الفضة 
القواعد التى يجب توافرها عند إجراء عملية الطلاء
 للحصول على طبقة نظيفة ومتجانسة والثابتة من العنصر المراد الطلاء به:-
1. يجب المحافظة على درجة تركيز الحمام ولا يعمل وضع أنود من العنصر نفسه .
2. شدة التيار مناسبة لعدم الإسراع فى الترسيب .
3. الإرشادات المتبعة فى التنظيف يجب أن تجرى بدقة .
4. إذا أردنا طلاء معدن رخيص بالذهب يجب طلاؤه أولا بالنحاس .
5. لكل عنصر حمام خاص يجب تحضيرة بعناية .
6. إذا أردنا تفضيض أو تذهيب جزء معين يجب تغطية الجزء الباقى إما بمحلول شمع الفحم أو الورنيش العادى أو بورنيش الكوبل .كما يحدث عند طلاء وجه واحد للميدالية أو عمل تذهيب لحافة فنجان أو كوب دون جزء آخر فيه .
الطـرق المـسـتـخـدمـة لـلـطـلاء
أولاً :- طــلاء الـنـحـاس بالـذهـب
خواص الذهب:-
هو معدن لامع ناعم الملمس , يتميز بالليونه ولونه الأصفر
وهو فلز ثمين جداً وعنصر كيميائي يرمز له بالرمز Au و عدده الذري 79 . وهو لين ولامع أصفر اللون ، ويمتاز الذهب بقلة التأكل و النعومة كما انه أكثر عناصر العالم كثافة .
ويتميز بكونه مقاوم للصدأ وللأحماض والمواد الأخرى , وهذا يجعله يحتفظ ببريقه​الطريقة
1) نظف المواد المراد طلاؤها لتخلو تماماً من المواد الدهنية العالقة بها 
2) سخن هذه الأدوات على نار هادئة كنار موقد الفحم .
3) إذا كانت هذه القطع صغيرة يمكن إغلاؤها فى محلول 10% بوتاس كاويه وغسلها بالماء بعد ذلك .
4) بعد تنظيف الشئ المراد طلاؤة تماما يغمر وهو ساخن فى محلول مخفف لحامض الكبريتيك)sulphuric acid ) مكون من ( 5 إلى 20 ) لتر من حامض الكبريتيك إلى ( 100 ) لتر من الماء ويترك فيه مدة كافية إلى أن يصير لونه أحمر غامق .
5) ترفع هذه الأدوات بملقط من النحاس أو الزجاج أو الباغة وتوضع على مصفاه من الخزف ولا تمس باليد .
6) توضع بعد ذلك فى محلول مخفف لحامض النيتريك إلى أن يزول اللون الأحمر تماما ثم تغسل بالماء وتصفى .
7) توضع بعد ذلك فى حمام حامض نيتريك مركز محضر بالطريقة الآتية :
(لتر100) حامض نيتريك ​كلوريد الصوديوم ) 1 لتر)(sodium chloride)
كربونات الكالسيوم (  g 1 )
وذلك لعدة ثوانى أى تحرك فيه ثم أغمرة تماماً فى ماء بارد نقى .
8) كى تتم العملية لابد أن يكون لون المعدن محمر إما غامق وإما فاتح وللحصول على اللون المحمرالفاتح يغمر الشئ لمدة ثوانى مجرد تحريكه فى الحمام الآتى :-
حامض النيتريك (100لتر ) nitric acid) )
حامض الكبريتيك ( 100 لتر)​كلوريد الصوديوم ( 1 لتر) (sodium chloride)
وللحصول على اللون الأحمر الغامق يستخدم الحمام الآتى :
حامض نيتريك )200 لتر(
حامض كبريتيك ) 100لتر )H2so4) )(ASID)
كلوريد الصوديوم(1لتر) 
كبريتات خارصين من ( g1 : g5 ) zinc sulphate))
وتستمر مدة التغطيس من ( 5 : 20 ) دقيقة حسب اللون المطلوب وقد يكون اللون عموماً غير مستحب ولإزالة اللون يتم غمرة لمدة بسيطة فى المحلول الأول


9) تغمر الأشياء بعد ذلك فى المحلول الآتى بعد تحريكة :
ماء يسر ( 100 لتر) water is pleased))
نيترات الزئبق ( 10 لتر) mercury nitrate))
حامض كبريتيك (02لتر ) (sulphuric acid) 
10) بعد كل هذه العمليات يمكن طلاء الشئ بالذهب ويكون الحمام الآتى ماء مقطر يسر ( 100 لتر) ( مواد سامه تستعمل بحذر)
سيانيد بوتاسيوم نقى ( 200 g ) مادة سامة
ذهب نقى ( عيار 24 ) ( 100 g )
يحول الذهب أولاً إلى كلوريد ثم يذاب فى ( 20لتر ) ماء ويذاب سيانيد البوتاسيوم فى ( 80 لتر) ماء ثم يضاف المحلولين ويظل المحلول الناتج لمدة نصف ساعة .
· يوصل الجسم المراد طلاؤة بالقطب السالب للبطارية على أن يكون كله مغمورا فى الحمام وأن يكون القطب الموجب من الذهب الخالص متصلاً بأسلاك من البلاتين إلى القطب الموجب للبطارية 

ثانياً : طريقة طلاء العناصر الآتية أو سبائكها النحاسية
بالذهب :- الخارصين ، الرصاص ، الانتيمون
يسخن أولاً طلاء هذه العناصر بالنحاس ثم طلاؤها باذهب ويتكون المحلول من المواد الآتيه :
ماء مقطر ( 100 لتر ) حمض كبريتيك مركز( 30% )
بلورات فوسفات الصوديوم ( 60 g) pllorat phosphate 
كبريتيد الصوديوم ( 10 g) ( sodium acid) 
سيانيد البوتاسيوم نقى ( 10 g ) ( مادة سامة)
(Pure potassium cyanide)
ذهب نقى ( محلول الكلوريد) ( 10 g )  pure gold))
الطريقة
1) أذب فوسفات الصوديوم فى ( 80 لتر) من الماء والمحلول الساخن ثم أذب كلوريد الذهب فى ( 10لتر ) من الماء ثم برد المحلول .
2) أضف المحلول الثانى ببطء إلى المحلول الأول .
3) أذب سيانيد البوتاسيوم وكبريتيد الصوديوم فى ( 10 لتر) من الماء ثم أضف المحلول الأخير إلى المحلول السابق .
4) يجب الإحتفاظ بالمحلول ساخن عند درجة ( 50 : 60 ) درجة مئوية

الــطـــــــــــلاء بالــفــضــــة

تنظف القطع المراد تغطيتها تنظيفاً جيداً ثم يحضر الحمام الآتى :
سيانيد بوتاسيوم نقى ( g 160 )( سام )
فضه نقية ( g 40 ) 
نيترات فضة نقى g ) 150 )
ماء نقى ( 10 لتر)
كربونات كالسيوم calcium carbonate))
طريقة اذابة الفضة
يحضر إناء من الفخار المدهون أو الصينى اوالبلاستيك يوضع فيه الفضه وحامض النيتريك ويسخن ويوضع على النارحتى تمام الذوبان عند درجة حرارة من ( 80 : 90 ) درجة مئوية ويبرد ويعد صالحا للإستعمال .
حتى ينقطع تصاعد الأبخرة الحمراء لغاز فوق أكسيد النيتروجين ثم توالى التسخين حتى يبدأ المحلول فى الترسيب ثم نبعده عن النار ونتركة حتى يبرد ويتم اضافة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لاجراء عملية الترسيب ونتركة حتى يهدا ثم يتم الغسيل بالماء النقى للتخلص من محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ونيترات الفضة بعد اجراء عملية الترسيب ثم نذيبه فى الماء ونضيف إلية السيانيد ونحركه حتى يذوب ويتم اضافتة فى حوض الطلاء 
العناصر المكونة لمحلول الفضة واهميتها
وللحصول على تفضيض جيد يرفع الشئ عن الأخر ويوضع فى الحمام الآتى :
i.ماء مقطر ( g 100 ) distilled water) )
ii.حامض كبريتيك مركز( g 20 ) sulphuric acid))
iii. 
iv.نيترات الزئبق ( g 1 ) silver nitrate))
v.حتى يتم السمك المطلوب للمعدن المراد الطلاء به ( الفضه ) .
حوض الفضة


* 

الطلاء بالنحاس 
 



* مـزايـا إسـتـخـدام النـحـاس*
*الـنـحـاس :-*
*هو فلز نقى ذو لون خاص بين الحمره والبنية ويكون منصهر وصفائحه رقيقة جداً :-*
*فيتميز أنه بلون أخضر فى الضوء النافذ ، ويأتى النحاس فى المجموعة الإنتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدورى ، ورقمه الذرى (29) ووزنه الذرى (63.546) ويبلغ وزنه النوعى (8.9) وينصهر النحاس عند درجة حرارة حوالى 1083 درجة مئوية ، ويغلى عند درجة حرارة (2567**(** مئوية الانصهار إلى أن يتكون أكسيد النحاسوز فى المنصهر نتيجة لإتحاد الأكسجين مع النحاس المنصهر.*

*خـصـائـص الـنـحـاس :-*
*1) **قابل للطرق والسحب ويتخلفه فى هذه الصفة عن الفضة والذهب فقط ويفوق ما تبقى من الفلزات فى هذه الميزة .*
*2) **جودة التوصيل الكهربائى للنحاس.*
*3) **جودة التوصيل الحرارى للنحاس .*
*4) **إعتدال ثمنه*
*التركيب الكميائى للنحاس*




التركيب الكيميائـي: نحـاس 
نظام التبلـــــــــور : متساوي القياس
الشكل الخارجـي : يتواجد على شكل "كتل غير منتظمة
صفائح، مفتول أ و على اشكال سلكية، أحمر نحاسي اللون

الخواص الطبيعية : هش وصلابته تتراوح بين (5.2-3) نثيل 
جدا. قابل للسحب والطرق، ذو بريق فلزي، عديم الانفصام، معتم 
إلى اسود اللون. 

البيئـــــــــــــــــة : يتكون في قبض اللافا البازلتيه. كما يتكون 
ايضا في مناطق التأكسد لرواسب كبريتيد النحاس. نادر الوجود 
بكميات كبيرة للاستغلال. ​استعمالاتـــــــــه : من مصادر النحاس في حالة وجوده 
بكميات كبيرة. 
تواجــــــــــــــده : في سلطنة عمان يوجد النحاس الكبيعي 
بكميات بسيطة في مناطق التأكسد ل
Copper Electroplating ​
*الطـــــــــلاء بالنحــــاس
q تنظف القطع المراد تغطيتها تنظيفاً جيداً ثم يحضر الحمام الآتى :
1) – حمض كبريتيك (لتكوين محلول النحاس بتركيز 30%)
2) – كبريتات نحاس (copper sulphate) وهو المكون للمحلول الاليكتروليتى.
3) - ملف من سلك النحاس ( يعمل على توليد قوة دافعة كهربية لاجراء عملية نقل الشحنات من خلال الطرفين )لاجراء عملية الطلاء,وهو الجزء الذى يتاكل لتكسية الجزء المراد طلاؤة.
–تحتاج عملية الطلاء من 10- 12فولت.
طريقة اذابة المحلول





يتم وضع10لتر من حمض الكبريتيك ثم اضافة 20 جرام من كبريتات النحاس مع التقليب الجيد حتى يذوب كبريتات النحاس فى حمض الكبريتيك ثم يتم وضع الملف فى حوض الطلاء ويوصل بالطرف الموجب للبطارية والطرف السالب فى البطارية والشغلة المراد طلائها
العناصر المكون لحوض النحاس
1) – بطارية (Battery) 
2) – اسلاك توصيل (Cabling) 
3) - حمض كبريتيك (10لتر)
4) – كبريتات نحاس( 20g)(copper sulphate)
5) – ملف نحاس او (قطعة نحاس)(copper file)
الطريــــــــقة
( 1 ) نلف السلك النحاس والمنزوع منه العازل على قلم أو عصا على شكل ملف أو عده ملفات .
( 2 ) توصيل الملف الذى حصلنا عليه بطرف سلك كهربائى وتوصل بسلك كهربائى بالطرف ( + ) للبطاريه .
( 3 ) توصل القطعة الحديدية بطرف السلك الكهربائى الآخر ثم نقوم بتوصيلة بالطرف ( -ـ ) للبطاريه .
( 4 ) نضع الملف فى طرف الحوض ونضع القطعة الحديدية فى الطرف الآخر .
( 5 ) نبدأ عملية تعبئة الحوض بالماء المقطر حتى يغطى الماء كل من الملف والقطعة .
( 6 ) نضع كمية قليلة من كبريتات النحاس " 20جرام لكل 10لتر ماء مقطر" مع الماء ونحركه . 
( 7 ) ننتظر من( 10 -ـ 20 دقيقة)
أن التحليل الكهربى يسبب فصل محلول كبريتات النحاس ويحدث " تكوين أيونات النحاس الموجبه " وهنا تنجذب نحو الشحنه السالبه أى إلى المفتاح .
ويتم تعويض النحاس الذى أنتزع من المحلول بالملف النحاس 
ويمكن تحضير الحوض بتركيبة تالية للحصول على تنحيس افضل 
العناصر المكونة لحوض النحاس
1- ملح جنزارة (300g(salt jnizarh) (
وهو كبريتات نحاس (copper sulphate)
2- 60 لتـــر ماء
3- ½ لتر نتريون ( patrella) 
4- بطارية ( Battery) 
5- اســـــلاك توصيل (Cabling)
طريقة اذابـــــة المحـــلول
1- يتم وضع ملح جنزارة فـــى 60 لتر من المـــــاء 
 -2 يترك الملح فى الماء لمدة ساعتين مع التقليب المتقطع حتى تتم عملية الذوبان.
-3يتموضع ½ لتر من محلول النتريون ببطء مما قد يسبب بعض التفاعلات اثناء عملية الاذابة

 وهذه بعض الصوره 
اثناء عمليه تحضير محلول الفضه وبعض المنتجات الذى تم طلاء

*


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## IBRAHEM.B.JASSIM (17 يوليو 2013)

راااااااااااااائع 
منور وجودك


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لاخوانى واخواتى .. وان شاء الله استفاده كامله من الملتقى بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## فقيه العرب (19 يوليو 2013)

ايرور:28:رابط اخر لو سمحت


----------



## طالب للع (19 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لدي ورشة طلاء بمادة الكروم ويطلب مني سطح قاسي جدا بما يسمى الهارد لدكروم وقشرة سميكة استفساري هو ما هي المواد المقسية لملح الكروميك وما هي الكميات
طالب مساعدتكم جزاككم الله كل الخير


----------

